# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Reptile, Amphibian Field Reports: Nonnative Predators & Prey in Florida

## findiviglio

Reptile, Amphibian Field Reports: Nonnative Predators & Prey in Florida Herpetological Field Reports - Non-Native Predators and Prey in Florida





Herpetological Field Reports - Non-Native Predators and Prey in Florida
Herpetologist  Frank Indiviglio comments on the impact that invasive predators are  having in the florida wetlands.

----------


## Gorgonopsia

Hi Frank. Thankf for sharing. 

I have taked a look, and you have a nice blog.

About the invasive species in Florida, I heard that is becoming to be big pythons... is it true?

----------


## findiviglio

> Hi Frank. Thankf for sharing. 
> 
>   ve taked a look, and you have a nice blog.
> 
> About the invasive species in Florida, I heard that is becoming to be big pythons... is it true?


Hi,

Thanks for the kind words.; Burmese pythons are well established in Florida; likely impossible to rid the state of them at this point, given their numbers and the size of their habitat (the Everglades, a giant swamp, and surrounding areas.  I believe the largest captures so far was about 6 meters long (found within the last few weeks); African rock pythons have also been found, and boa constrictors are established in at least one area.  Please see this article...photo at bottom is of a battling python and American alligator. Best,  Frank

----------


## SweetApples

I think someone in FL should trap and ship the invasive species to other people around the world who want to keep them as pets.

----------


## Jeff

> I think someone in FL should trap and ship the invasive species to other people around the world who want to keep them as pets.


I _think_ this would be a violation of the Lacey Act now that the large pythons are considered injurious wildlife in the states. Boa constrictors would be fair game, and it doesn't surprise me that they've ventured into Florida given their expansive range in the new world. Just look at all of the subspecies and locality morpho-species. Boa's are pretty remarkable from an evolutionary standpoint... some sort of adaptive radiation going on throughout much of South and Central America. 

USARK has some good literature on their website regarding invasive constrictor species and their capacity (or lack thereof, rather) to expand their range past Florida.

----------


## SweetApples

Ok, not the pythons, there are still plenty of other invasive species in FL that could be shipped to other states as pets in lieu of euthanizing them such as Cuban tree frogs and plecos.

----------


## Terry

The Cuban treefrogs remind me of that "unforgettable" horror film - Frogs - "today the pond, tomorrow the world!" Great article as always, thanks Frank.

----------


## Gorgonopsia

Hi Frank. Thanks for your reply. This is really interesting.

----------

